
Libreho.st – The Librehosters Network - grinsekatze
https://libreho.st/
======
ebg13
Much of this fails at the most basic principle of marketing. You get 5 seconds
of attention (maximum) before people bounce forever; don't make them dig.

> \- _librehosters is a network of cooperation and solidarity_

First tell me concretely what you do. Do you aggregate links to FLOSS service
providers? You can spend as much time as you want being vague after that. If
you start with vagueness, you'll lose a large percentage of your audience
immediately.

> \- _Linux.Pizza is a collection of tools and services_

> \- _Dark Peak is a user-run co-operative providing hosted open-source
> software_

> \- _Disroot is a platform providing online services_

> \- _libre service provider_

> \- _Ethical service provider relying on FOSS_

> \- _Services for the Belgian Hackerspaces_

What services? Which software? In order to know anything about any of them
right now, a person has to click through to every single one, which they will
not do.

~~~
hedora
I came to the comments in the hope that someone had explained WTF this project
is.

HN discourages “+1” comments, but I’m breaking the rule to chime in here.

Maybe a concrete example or a howto would help? Can I use some of these
services? Why should I trust you? Any of these things would help.

------
wyc
What's the liability involved in participation in such data collectives as
hosts? From running a Tor exit node to un/wittingly seeding leaked restricted
docs, someone who believes in digital freedom of speech and open access to
information can unknowingly poke a beehive by trying to do their part.

What are the latest books, communities, or cross-jurisdictional resources that
pragmatically outline the risks involved for individuals running a computer
servers hosting other peoples' stuff? The EFF comes to mind, but I know
they're a small team and there might be a more focused group.

~~~
singron
Is that even what this is? It seems more like loose organizational network
rather than a type of computer network.

------
cameronbrown
Awesome idea, however I dislike the use of JSON for any kind of data format.
YAML although less standard is widely used, machine readable and also has the
advantage of being much more human readable.

~~~
vpzom
and also has a lot of unexpected behaviour in certain cases

